# Seriously...can sex bring on labour?



## dolores

I'm 34 weeks and getting very fed up! Although i don't want to have a premature birth, i wouldn't mind going into labout when im term at 37 weeks and i will be trying everything possible to bring on labour...walking, exercise etc...

I've read sex can also bring on labour because the sperm can loosen up the cervix? However because i'm always so uncomfortable with aches and pains here and there, there hasn't been much activity between me and OH during the past 4 months...so my question is, does it really work? I.E can sex bring on labour? I know eating lots of nuts can, but im alergic to nuts :wacko:


----------



## aliss

I have never heard the nuts thing, sorry, I don't think that's true at all.

As for sex, many say that it can help bring it on a bit quicker _when the baby is pretty much ready anyways_. No, doing it at 37 weeks will not cause labour, studies re: sperm seem to be statistically insignificant. 

The whole idea might be an invention by men :winkwink:


----------



## NeyNey

I think all the methods that bring on labor for women only work when the baby is ready....I can imagine how frustrating it is, and I'm sure in your boat I will be exactly the same...:hugs:


----------



## amygwen

I haven't had a personal experience where it worked. I had sex this morning and have been having HORRIBLE back pains all day long, so I'm crossing my fingers it worked lol but I doubt it did :) 

I know my sister went a really long hike and ended up going into labor that day, so you never know. Every pregnancy is different. I would try it if I were you when you're further along, what do you have to lose?! :flower:


----------



## Beltane

I self induced my first baby with this method. The main factor though is that your cervix is ripe enough and that your body is ready. I was 39 weeks I think at the time. I made sure to lie down for at least an hour afterwards to let the sperm could my cervix. Within maybe 6-7 hours, I went right into hard labor. Almost didn't make it to the hospital. Good Luck!


----------



## Joyzerelly

It can have an effect, prostaglandins in the semen can help the cervix to ripen, but I think this is only if you're pretty much ready to give birth. I believe the gel they put on your cervix to induce you is a more concentrated prostaglandin gel. I've read that 'clary sage' oil can help bring on labour, but please don't take my word for it, read up on this first. There have been a couple of threads on this recently. Good luck.


----------



## Blessed1

I went in for a check up on Friday and my cervix was closed but it was beginning to thin. I asked my OB/GYN if there was anything I could do to naturally induce (if my body was ready)...he said 3 things:
-intercourse
-nipple stimulation
-walking..lots of walking

have fun! :)


----------



## ModernMillie

Blessed1 said:


> I went in for a check up on Friday and my cervix was closed but it was beginning to thin. I asked my OB/GYN if there was anything I could do to naturally induce (if my body was ready)...he said 3 things:
> -intercourse
> -nipple stimulation
> -walking..lots of walking
> 
> have fun! :)

I have heard the same thing from other medical care providers. I think, as noted, that your body does have to be ready. 

Although it can be frustrating during the last few weeks of pregnancy, I don't think it is good to push the body toward labour if it is truly not ready yet, unless there are medical reasons.


----------



## ginasbump

How does any 1 manage to have sex this far along?
My oh has been completly off sex since feb and although I now keep attempting to give it a whirl every time I lay down next to oh I just fall alseep or baby starts moving and ild rather play with that than him!

How on earth do you get in the mood? :0)


----------



## Minerva

ginasbump said:


> How does any 1 manage to have sex this far along?
> My oh has been completly off sex since feb and although I now keep attempting to give it a whirl every time I lay down next to oh I just fall alseep or baby starts moving and ild rather play with that than him!
> 
> How on earth do you get in the mood? :0)


I agree. I have completely no desire whatsover as I am so uncomfortable. But I also know it will be quite a while until this is possible after the baby comes. So I was debating if its a good idea. My friend had sex at week 36 and went into labor the next day. But it purely could have been a coincidence. Who knows?


----------



## c.c

well weve had sex 3 times in the last week and 1 time was this morning and still nothing :nope: and as im really not liking sex at the moment i give up lol xxxxx


----------



## calais

I tried everything! It didnt work though and i think because my son wasnt ready. I only started things around 38weeks. By 39.5weeks i gave up. He was still 5 days late.

Sperm is meant to bring on labour, only if your cervix is changing already though. Saying that, i was 1cm and it did nothing for me. I do believe my bouncing ball helped alot


----------



## dolores

Thanks for your reply girls...i know i should (& will) wait until my body is ready. I had a bug a few days ago and i got a temperature, headach, muscle aches etc & it's just so difficult being ill, pregnant and having a 2 and a half year old who refuses to eat anything all day...he has a lack of development hes not eating and doesnt talk (in sentences) yet either...just finding it stressful at the mo :(


----------



## NokiaPurple16

tbh i dont think it works ive had sex 3 times this weekend :) and im due today.. but noo pains or anythinggg lol but it was worth a try! :) x


----------



## Tudor Rose

im my experience with my 1st it worked, we had sex in the morning, i was 39 weeks and through the day had niggles went MIL for tea then went bed around 11pm as i was feeling different i woke at 1am with regular contractions, waters broke around 3am and she was born 10.14am that morning.

with my 2nd we didnt even try, he came 39 weeks too.


----------



## Natasha2605

Me and my OH have had lots of sex in the last 10 days or so, not just to induce labour but just cause my sex drive has been on the up. A couple of times it's led to contractions... but no baby as of yet xx


----------



## chief's wife

if you are not able to dtd at the moment , you might just try reaching an orgasm by stimulation. it also induces labour


----------



## whosthemummy

well i tried this over the weekend been on longs walks with hubby and kids all over weekend, get out and about while we can,got to hot but its not worked for me lol
Saying that tho all my first 3 pregnancies was late so i shall expect this one will be lol
Kaz 37 +3


----------



## rainbowstarz

Hi ive been told its not just the sperm its the orgasm 2 xx


----------



## paws4thought

Two things are said to contribute to sex inducing labour - one is prostaglandins (an enzyme, not a hormone) which can cause the cervix to relax. The second factor is that sex usually leads to the production of oxytocin, which is required to start contractions. Obviously, like all induction methods it doesn't work for everyone, but it's more fun than some of the other methods!


----------



## CameraGirl

I think you have to understand you can't just pick a day that you would like to go into labour and have sex, your body has to be ready to go into labour and I personally believe Sex is the BEST method for starting things off, we will certainly be using that method when I get to that point.


----------



## hannahR

Well ive been trying it as im now 4 days over due and nothing is happening! I think its one of those things that your body will do when it is ready, no matter what we do to try and sway its decision!!


----------

